# Poppy Seed Extraction



## aattocchi (Dec 5, 2007)

Some one I know is going to attempt to extract Morphine base from poppy seeds. No telling what he will really end up with. He is starting by soaking the crushed seeds in Everclear/95%Alc. for 5 days. Then, he will filter the Alcohol and let it evaporate. He will be repeating this process again, and then he will set the seeds out to dry for later use. The filtered liquid will be evaporated in a dish to leave behind a residue. He said when the seeds dry he will take a glass pot and heat some water to 150 F and add some lemon juice to lower PH levels to 6 or 5. He will then add the seeds from before and let soak in 150 F for 2 hours. After 2 hours he will filter the water and discard the seeds. He will take the water and add the residue from the seed extract and heat at 150 F until fully dissolved. He will then add pickling lime to the solution and filter, saving the liquid and discarding the goo or whatever may be in the filter. Now, If poppy seeds contain any Morphine base when he does the final step and adds some diluted ammonia to the mixture a precipitate should form. That will be Morphine base, he will let the liquid cool to room temperature and filter out the Morphine base. I will keep you all informed on his endeavor!

He read a site that sparked his interest called poppyseedtea, I think. Some kid drank poppy seed tea and died from Morphine overdose. It was in the coroner report.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 5, 2007)

Sounds cool, keep us informed. I tried that poppy seed tea after I seen it on youtube. It wasn't that great, maybe this will work better.


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 5, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> Sounds cool, keep us informed. I tried that poppy seed tea after I seen it on youtube. It wasn't that great, maybe this will work better.


 To tell you the truth, he is not expecting anything. He is using 100 grams of seeds, and will weigh the end product(if there is something there) to come up with a ruff estiment of Morphine/Codine content. I have never drank poppy seeds tea. How would you compare it to opium? Is there any similar feelings, can you feel morphine?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2007)

aattocchi said:


> Some one I know is going to attempt to extract Morphine base from poppy seeds. No telling what he will really end up with. He is starting by soaking the crushed seeds in Everclear/95%Alc. for 5 days. Then, he will filter the Alcohol and let it evaporate. He will be repeating this process again, and then he will set the seeds out to dry for later use. The filtered liquid will be evaporated in a dish to leave behind a residue. He said when the seeds dry he will take a glass pot and heat some water to 150 F and add some lemon juice to lower PH levels to 6 or 5. He will then add the seeds from before and let soak in 150 F for 2 hours. After 2 hours he will filter the water and discard the seeds. He will take the water and add the residue from the seed extract and heat at 150 F until fully dissolved. He will then add pickling lime to the solution and filter, saving the liquid and discarding the goo or whatever may be in the filter. Now, If poppy seeds contain any Morphine base when he does the final step and adds some diluted ammonia to the mixture a precipitate should form. That will be Morphine base, he will let the liquid cool to room temperature and filter out the Morphine base. I will keep you all informed on his endeavor!
> 
> He read a site that sparked his interest called poppyseedtea, I think. Some kid drank poppy seed tea and died from Morphine overdose. It was in the coroner report.





iblazethatkush said:


> Sounds cool, keep us informed. I tried that poppy seed tea after I seen it on youtube. It wasn't that great, maybe this will work better.





i missed something........


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 5, 2007)

Just puting some fact with the theory. I am not happy that someone died.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 5, 2007)

aattocchi said:


> I have never drank poppy seeds tea. How would you compare it to opium? Is there any similar feelings, can you feel morphine?


It didn't do much, to tell ya the truth. It made me kinda nauseous and drowsy. I did get a slight feeling of euphoria but I fell asleep about a half hour after that. You can't even really compare it to opium.


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 5, 2007)

iblazethatkush said:


> It didn't do much, to tell ya the truth. It made me kinda nauseous and drowsy. I did get a slight feeling of euphoria but I fell asleep about a half hour after that. You can't even really compare it to opium.


 A lot of spices give similar effects, for example nutmeg, saffron, parsly, etc. They say it is from the small amounts af toxic oils in these spices. I guess after this we will all know if poppy seeds contain morphine/codine.


----------



## cali-high (Dec 5, 2007)

im almost a 100% sure ive read on many sites poppie seeds dont contain morphine only the pods do before seeds are ripe.i might be wrong tho...really interested


update plz


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 5, 2007)

He has never done this before, not even with opium. He just relized that he needs Ammonium chloride, instead of diluted ammonia at the end.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 5, 2007)

its like eating a poppy seed bagel


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 5, 2007)

if you could get fucked up on it it would be illegal


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 5, 2007)

but i hope it works for you


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 5, 2007)

ha ha ha fdd2blk just was thinking that is it cool that the kid died or that he got poppy seed tea


----------



## heywhatsthatsmell (Dec 5, 2007)

if your really want to get fucked up like that get 10 dollars and buy a bag of fuckin dope your buddy prolly spent more than that on the bottle of grain he wasted


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 6, 2007)

heywhatsthatsmell said:


> if your really want to get fucked up like that get 10 dollars and buy a bag of fuckin dope your buddy prolly spent more than that on the bottle of grain he wasted


He is not doing this to get fucked up! it is an experiment to see if poppy seeds really do contain morphine. He has read so many reports of people drinking the tea. He can not find anything on the internet proving this will NOT work.


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 6, 2007)

you can reuse solvents if you collect them as the evaporate and then condense them in a bottle!


----------



## Pizzzh (Dec 6, 2007)

cali-high said:


> im almost a 100% sure ive read on many sites poppie seeds dont contain morphine only the pods do before seeds are ripe.i might be wrong tho...really interested
> 
> 
> update plz


i agree
i've read alot and the good stuff comes from the pods, so he would have th grow them out collect the opium and then try to refine it onto something stronger....


----------



## Pizzzh (Dec 6, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i missed something........


ahahha lets all try it and see who dies first lol..


----------



## DMTER (Dec 6, 2007)

all I know and have done is grow the poppies and cut just the thin layer of skin, anywhere below and the good stuff flows into the seed chamber/pod. but an article in the _Journal of Forensic Science_ reports that concentration of morphine in some batches of seeds may be as high as 251 µg/gr i also read the seeds had trace amounts of codeine. So if your friend had good/potent seeds I guess he could get up to 25mg of morphine from 100g. I dont know if you can smoke the morphine base but it would prob. better the eating it.


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 6, 2007)

I am prtty sure my buddy knows a lot about how to extract opium from a poppy. I have never seen or heard of some one doing this before, I am sure it has been done though. How else would DMTER have gotten those numbers? To tell you all the truth I think he is just wasting his time, but him being the curious 1 will not let this go. He says he hears people saying it can be done and he is one of those people who doubts it is possible. Before he tells some one it can not be done, he will test the theory first. Have any of you that say this will not work tried this before? Did any of you even read the site poppyseedtea.com


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 9, 2007)

So, my friend decided to let the crushed seeds soak for 5 days the first time. He filtered the mixture through a cotton filter. The solution filtered from the seed/alc. mixture is a tan milky substance, which settled into 2 layers, greenish-clear liquid on top and tan milky liquid on the bottom. He is now evaporating the alcohol from the extract and soaking the seeds in another 100 ml of 95% grain alcohol.


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 9, 2007)

aattocchi said:


> So, my friend decided to let the crushed seeds soak for 5 days the first time. He filtered the mixture through a cotton filter. The solution filtered from the seed/alc. mixture is a tan milky substance, which settled into 2 layers, greenish-clear liquid on top and tan milky liquid on the bottom. He is now evaporating the alcohol from the extract and soaking the seeds in another 100 ml of 95% grain alcohol.


 He was going to use a coffie filter after the cotton filter, but decided against it at this point. He thinks it will be better to filter everything once the solution is heated to 160F. The milky solution could have been filtered off, but who knows what is in the milky layer?


----------



## GreenRevolution (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm interested to hear the eventual outcome of this, but for those ladies and gents at home:

Do not try this. It is extremely easy to overdose from poppy seed tea. You need proper equipment to test the morphine/opium content, as this varies from seed to seed, extraction to extraction. You can die. Don't do it. At least when you score and extract from a pod, you have a rough estimate of how much active material you're harvesting per plant.


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 13, 2007)

Second alcohol extraction was completed. The extract and seeds are drying for the next step.


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 13, 2007)

My friend now has a light brown thick oily substance, he will let this dry completly out and weigh it soon.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Dec 13, 2007)

not trying to be a dick but i' read a bunch of places and that the seeds contain minimal if any opium. That it all comes from the pod

could be wrong tho, i found some good information

How To Grow Opium Poppies


----------



## Evil Buddies (Dec 14, 2007)

yes what u do is cut the pod an extract the resin from the pod. Collect this let it dry and u will have opium left.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Dec 14, 2007)

if u mix the opium with some bubble hash. U end up with a killer stash. I had some afghan hash with a tiny bit of opium in it the opium in the hash forms into crystals. This is for the hardcore smokers who prefer a deep indica stone is real strong.


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 14, 2007)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> not trying to be a dick but i' read a bunch of places and that the seeds contain minimal if any opium. That it all comes from the pod
> 
> could be wrong tho, i found some good information
> 
> How To Grow Opium Poppies


 I read that you can overdose on morphine from injesting the seeds. My friend is not trying to produce opium, he is going for morphine/codine base, which he will then converted into morphine HCL.

All parts of the poppy plant contain psychoactive alkaloids!


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 16, 2007)

Evaporation is almost complete. My friend has what looks like a tanish clear flaky substance, which is still a little oily. He scraped it up and chopped it finely with a razor and will let it dry completely. 

He said I can have a few photos of the substance once dried, so I will post them!


----------



## DMTER (Dec 18, 2007)

Cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 19, 2007)

I hope this picture is clear enough, my buddy let me take this picture. However, the substance is not fully dry, it is still a little oily. I guess it doesn't really matter. He plans on taking this substance and purifying it. No heat has been used thus far.


----------



## DMTER (Dec 19, 2007)

straight I wonder what the weight is goin to be after your homie is done purifying the yummy morphine (i hope its morphine). Is your friend goin to just eat it or was it more for fun to see if anything came out of the seed extract?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 19, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i missed something........


you aren't alone!!! WTF do you want to do that for?


----------



## goatamineHcL (Dec 19, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> if you could get fucked up on it it would be illegal


if he is able to make a morphine base from them it probably is illegal


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 19, 2007)

I hope for the best with your project and hope that you dont get hurt. Be careful!!


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 20, 2007)

DMTER said:


> straight I wonder what the weight is goin to be after your homie is done purifying the yummy morphine (i hope its morphine). Is your friend goin to just eat it or was it more for fun to see if anything came out of the seed extract?


Eyeballing it looks like 10-12 grams of raw poppy seed extract, plus my friend is going to do 1 last extraction from the seeds in 160F PH 5 water.
After he filters he will add the pictured extract, them filter 1 more time with a very fine cloth filter. 

After all that is done he will add pickling lime, then cooling the liquid and filtering until most waste is gone. He will then reheat and add ammonium chloride and have hopefully morphine base, which is illegal no matter where it came from. He is guessing anywhere from 20 mg to nothing!

Yes, this is just an experiment for the masses, he isn't planning on consuming it. If there is a decent ammount, he will then put the morphine base into water and lemon juice and heat with activated carbon to make a more pure form of morphine hcl. Then, he might consume it?


----------



## gaungwanna (Jan 4, 2008)

im pretty sure the seed dont have morphine, thats why you can buy them, why dont you just grow them


----------



## Reprogammed (Jan 4, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if that there contains many opiates, and I'm sure morphine is in it, but not in any significant range (but if I understand correctly, he's just chemically experimenting).

My fiancee actually has a fairly large opium poppy patch she tends and occasionally makes opium from (God only knows what our first child-planning on next year-will grow), and the one time she tried to snatch morphine from the opium residue it came out horrible. What your friend will come out with, at best, is what is called crude morphine. But in order to get that, he must isolate it from the opium (what it appears you may have there). To refine the morphine, you have to heat it together with acetic anhyidride. Then there's a bunch of steps you have to do in order to purify the morphine into the traditional hydrochloride salt.

All in all, though, I do think there's a distinct potential, and I think your friend is worth his weight in salt, given his use of lime to precipitate.

Keep up the good work, and definitely keep us posted!


----------



## Wigmo (Jan 4, 2008)

i know a surefire way of extracting opium from poppy seeds. grow em.


----------



## DMTER (Jan 4, 2008)

Im not sure if that would work?


----------



## Wigmo (Jan 4, 2008)

hahahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 4, 2008)

Reprogammed said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if that there contains many opiates, and I'm sure morphine is in it, but not in any significant range (but if I understand correctly, he's just chemically experimenting).
> 
> My fiancee actually has a fairly large opium poppy patch she tends and occasionally makes opium from (God only knows what our first child-planning on next year-will grow), and the one time she tried to snatch morphine from the opium residue it came out horrible. What your friend will come out with, at best, is what is called crude morphine. But in order to get that, he must isolate it from the opium (what it appears you may have there). To refine the morphine, you have to heat it together with acetic anhyidride. Then there's a bunch of steps you have to do in order to purify the morphine into the traditional hydrochloride salt.
> 
> ...


When you mix what you are suggesting you no longer have morphine base, you have heroin. You would have to turn the morphine base into morphine HCL, then do the procedure you are talking about to end up with heroin. He is not going to take it that far, he is probably going to stop after the lime and ammonium chloride are added, since he believes nothing will be left.


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 4, 2008)

also, he doesn't know where to find a safe source for acetic anhyidride


----------



## Reprogammed (Jan 4, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> When you mix what you are suggesting you no longer have morphine base, you have heroin. You would have to turn the morphine base into morphine HCL, then do the procedure you are talking about to end up with heroin. He is not going to take it that far, he is probably going to stop after the lime and ammonium chloride are added, since he believes nothing will be left.


Oh, okay. I was wondering if he was going for heroin-grade morphine/codeine, or if he was just trying to isolate it.


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 5, 2008)

Reprogammed said:


> Oh, okay. I was wondering if he was going for heroin-grade morphine/codeine, or if he was just trying to isolate it.


 Heroin grade morphine is less pure then the isolated morphine alkaloid, so I guess you can say he is shoting for a heroin grade morphine. This is really just a test. You see, his kids enjoy eating poppy seeds for their nutty flavor(sunflower like taste). He read from a person on this site that poppy seeds contain morphine. Now I don't know about you, but he doesn't want his young ones eating morphine as a snack. He also read a coroners report at poppyseedtea.com or poppyseedteakills.com that seemed convincing. Here in America the poppy seeds are washed before sale as a spice, in some countries they have a white residue/opium covering the seeds, or are unwashed. If you have ever grown poppies you probably know what I am talking about. This is what I think caused the young man to overdose from the poppy seed tea. However there is still a chance he overdosed on washed seeds, since no one actually seen the seeds the young man consumed. I have also searched endlessly about this subject and all I could find were speculations. No one has tried this method and posted about it anywhere, or at least I have not found anything similar yet.


----------



## Reprogrammed (Jan 5, 2008)

Interesting.

(I meant isolate it from the opium residue. If he can amateur isolate the morphine alkaloid, then I think he found his calling in life.)


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 5, 2008)

Reprogrammed said:


> Interesting.
> 
> (I meant isolate it from the opium residue. If he can amateur isolate the morphine alkaloid, then I think he found his calling in life.)


 amateur isolate?


----------



## Reprogrammed (Jan 5, 2008)

Without the aid of professional laboratory equipment.


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 5, 2008)

Reprogrammed said:


> Without the aid of professional laboratory equipment.


 He has tons of glass wear, He worked at a factory called Chase Scientific Glass. He made all kind of equipment, and borrowed some before he stoped working there, lol.

He also, owns a digital hot plate, a ph meter, thermometer, and a few other things helpfull to this experiment.

He is not doing this with pots and pans, lmfao!


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 5, 2008)

He could use a lot more though!


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 5, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> I hope this picture is clear enough, my buddy let me take this picture. However, the substance is not fully dry, it is still a little oily. I guess it doesn't really matter. He plans on taking this substance and purifying it. No heat has been used thus far.


The crude extract when dried was 12.63 grams. He presed it into a block and is letting it sit until he has the time for the rest of the experiment, probably in a week or 2 he will be finished.

There are more alkaloids left in the seeds, which he will be extracting in distilled water and lemon juice heated to 160F


----------



## Reprogrammed (Jan 5, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> He has tons of glass wear, He worked at a factory called Chase Scientific Glass. He made all kind of equipment, and borrowed some before he stoped working there, lol.
> 
> He also, owns a digital hot plate, a ph meter, thermometer, and a few other things helpfull to this experiment.
> 
> He is not doing this with pots and pans, lmfao!


Haha point taken. I was thinking he was doing this with some of those things, but the fact that he has the good glassware...really makes me want to try this stuff.  Eh? Eh?


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe I missed this, but how is he going to test the alkaloidal contents aside from bioassay? 

~Ethno


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Ethnobotanist said:


> Maybe I missed this, but how is he going to test the alkaloidal contents aside from bioassay?
> 
> ~Ethno


 He's not trying to find an exact alkaloid content, or what the exact alkaloids are. He will be using a test kit like the police use, only to varify if the precipitate contains opiates.

There are only a few alkaloids in poppies that will form a precipitate when Ammonium chloride is added to the hot solution(that is, after you react the solution with Calcium hydroxide), to the best of my knowledge.

Do you have any suggestions Ethno?


----------



## Ganzy1003 (Jan 10, 2008)

I tried this experiment recently with 1 kilo of seeds. The seeds innards contain absolutely no alkaloids. I knew this going into the experiment. The alkaloids are covering the seeds, it is the left over "opium" that the manufacturer may or may not have washed off before using the opium for medicine and the seeds for culinary purposes. I ran into problems like heating the liquid up too much and destroying the alkaloids... This is what happens when you heat most opiates, they are then useless. I tried taking all the opiates I could from the seeds using a couple different techniques and then letting it evaporate on a large piece of glass under heating lamps. I then scraped the remains with a razor blade. I got about 3 grams of powder and 4 grams of goo from this and I then went on to ingest these concoctions. It was like a very low grade opiate high and thats all. If anyone can find a way to sucessfully get the alkaloids off the seeds inform me please. Until then I'll let the pros do it the right way.


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 11, 2008)

Ganzy1003 said:


> I tried this experiment recently with 1 kilo of seeds. The seeds innards contain absolutely no alkaloids. I knew this going into the experiment. The alkaloids are covering the seeds, it is the left over "opium" that the manufacturer may or may not have washed off before using the opium for medicine and the seeds for culinary purposes. I ran into problems like heating the liquid up too much and destroying the alkaloids... This is what happens when you heat most opiates, they are then useless. I tried taking all the opiates I could from the seeds using a couple different techniques and then letting it evaporate on a large piece of glass under heating lamps. I then scraped the remains with a razor blade. I got about 3 grams of powder and 4 grams of goo from this and I then went on to ingest these concoctions. It was like a very low grade opiate high and thats all. If anyone can find a way to sucessfully get the alkaloids off the seeds inform me please. Until then I'll let the pros do it the right way.


 
No doubt, If you are looking for opium grow the seeds. This is not being done so some one can get high though. Would you care to explain in further detail what exactly you did with the seeds, did you do the same exact thing being done here? Maybe you can shed some light with your experiences?


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 17, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> Some one I know is going to attempt to extract Morphine base from poppy seeds. No telling what he will really end up with. He is starting by soaking the crushed seeds in Everclear/95%Alc. for 5 days. Then, he will filter the Alcohol and let it evaporate. He will be repeating this process again, and then he will set the seeds out to dry for later use. The filtered liquid will be evaporated in a dish to leave behind a residue. He said when the seeds dry he will take a glass pot and heat some water to 150 F and add some lemon juice to lower PH levels to 6 or 5. He will then add the seeds from before and let soak in 150 F for 2 hours. After 2 hours he will filter the water and discard the seeds. He will take the water and add the residue from the seed extract and heat at 150 F until fully dissolved. He will then add pickling lime to the solution and filter, saving the liquid and discarding the goo or whatever may be in the filter. Now, If poppy seeds contain any Morphine base when he does the final step and adds some Ammonium cloride to the mixture a precipitate should form. That will be Morphine base, he will let the liquid cool to room temperature and filter out the Morphine base. I will keep you all informed on his endeavor!
> 
> He read a site that sparked his interest called poppyseedtea, I think. Some kid drank poppy seed tea and died from Morphine overdose. It was in the coroner report.


1 part has been changed, due to the crushed seeds were blowen all over the place and had to be vacumed up. He did a grain alcohol extraction 2 times from the seeds. The 3rd extraction will be cut, he will just skip to the next step. This might effect the yield, if any!


----------



## Ganzy1003 (Jan 18, 2008)

In the end this experiment is pointless once you realize you will yield nothing of interest. Its a good idea though.


----------



## DMTER (Jan 18, 2008)

Nothing is pointless when personal knowledge is gained!


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 18, 2008)

DMTER said:


> Nothing is pointless when personal knowledge is gained!


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 18, 2008)

Ganzy1003 said:


> In the end this experiment is pointless once you realize you will yield nothing of interest. Its a good idea though.


 How is something pointless and a good idea?


----------



## Ganzy1003 (Jan 20, 2008)

its a good idea because it only seems as if it could be something that works... a theory that in the end is false; nonetheless clever. and I suppose you are right it wasn't totally pointless.


----------



## iLLsMOKEiTaLL (May 22, 2010)

What happened... There's no outcome here


----------



## Keen Green Ferrit (Aug 20, 2011)

iLLsMOKEiTaLL said:


> What happened... There's no outcome here


haha init, just read 7 pages for no conclusion!


----------



## Unnk (Aug 20, 2011)

your gonna need to do a considerable amount of material but the seeds have to be organic but to pull anything worth while your gonna need like 10 pounds organic but 1 lb of seeds soaked in oj/lemon juice is the way to do it you dont want to heat the seeds as the seeds them selfs dont contain actives the powder thats on them when they get crushed out the poppy pod is what you want


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 21, 2011)

Some epic Necromancy going on here.  Very interesting thread tho. Poppy tea is bitter-ly delicious!


----------



## Masachiefa420 (Sep 6, 2011)

There are numerous ways to extract Morphine and Codeine alkaloids from Poppy Seeds. 

One method is smoking. You can create home-made opiate extract from as little as 1 pound of poppy seeds. First pour your seeds into a pan with water, and begin to boil. Let it boil until the water is half gone. Then strain out the seeds, and begin boiling again. This time, boil until all the water is gone, and there is a tar looking substance at the bottom of the pan. Get a razor blade and scrape it off the bottom, let dry for at least 12 hours. You can then hot-knife the extract, or load some in a bong with cannabis. 

The other method is ingesting it orally in a tea. You can use a cold water extraction, or a hot water extraction. For cold water, pour the desired amount of seeds (300g plenty for one person) into a cup of cold water. Let the seeds sit for a few hours, shake occasionally. Strain the seeds, and drink the liquid. For the hot water extraction, pour desired amount of seeds into boiling water, let sit for 20 minutes, then strain seeds, let water cool, drink the water. 

*Remember to slightly acidify the water before adding the seeds. You want a ph of about 6.5. You can do this with some lemon juice or lime juice. 

Effects:
crack 
The "high" of the tea has been described as very similar to most opiates. Euphoria, relaxation, sense of well being, happiness, and sedation are all common effects of the tea. 

Dosage:

A dosage for a moderate strength tea would roughly 300 grams. Remember, tolerance plays a large role in dosage, if its your first time with Opiates, start with 200 grams. A dosage for an extremely powerful tea would be 1.5 pounds (700 grams.) Do not exceed 3 pounds (1300 grams.) A young man died from consuming 3.5 pounds of seeds in a tea, and he had a fairly large tolerance, so please be careful. 


WARNINGS:

These tea extracts are dangerous. There is no real way to tell the potency of a seed batch, so tea strengths can vary. Remember, there are two VERY powerful alkaloids in this tea, MORPHINE, and CODEINE. Morphine is deadly at too high of doses, a kid actually died from making a poppy seed tea, he had a lethal level of Morphine in his bloodstream. 

This tea is ADDICTING! Its basically Morphine tea, so don't be surprised when you start making impulsive trips to the grocery store to get poppy seeds, this is a REAL drug, with REAL dangers. 


Signs of Morphine Overdose:
cold clammy skin 
flaccid muscles 
fluid in the lungs 
lowered blood pressure 
"pinpoint" or dilated pupils 
sleepiness 
stupor 
coma 
slowed breathing
difficulty breathing 
slow pulse rate
bluish colored fingernails and lips
spasms of the stomach and/or intestinal tract
nausea
vomiting
constipation
palpitations
drowsiness


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Some epic Necromancy going on here.  Very interesting thread tho. Poppy tea is bitter-ly delicious!


Whats with that lately....


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 6, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> Whats with that lately....


Why dont you try explaining that yourself.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Why dont you try explaining that yourself.


No idea. there have been alot of strange posts that are on topic, but really serve no purpose..


----------



## Pandemicratio (Nov 16, 2011)

anyone know what the results of this experiment were? I am a Biochemist and I work closely with this sort of thing. this sounds very innovative and i'm always interested to see what others discover when they try new things. I know that this thread hasn't had activity for a while but I thought I would ask anyway. Its just nice to see people interested in science regardless of whether its to get blazed or not.


----------



## Mr Farmer (Nov 19, 2011)

Papaver Somniferum (the opium poppy) stores all of its desirable alkaloids in the pods (and the small node below the pod). The method your friend is using works but not off store bought poppy seeds (those seeds have been washed, washed again, washed once more for good measure and then packaged). poppy seeds tea is usually made with the whole pods (pulp, seeds and all). A small need to know piece of information.. Extracting morphine (in any way, shape, or form) is an illegal act in the U.S.A (its the first step to making heroin). the easiest ways of extracting alkaloids from Papaver somniferum all require that you grow the plants (which are very fragile in their seedling stage). from there you could #1. Scrape the pods right after the flower blooms. or #2 Dry them out and perform a liquid extraction with either alcohol or sightly acidic (light lemon juice) warm water (NOT hot water). Each liquid extraction will be time consuming (anywhere from a day to two weeks) when scraping a poppy pod will only take and hour or two (when including the time it takes the sap to dry).


----------



## Mr Farmer (Nov 19, 2011)

To the OP.. If your looking for that opiate happiness ( or pain relief), I would recommend trying "Kratom". its a legal (in the usa) homeopathic pain reliever/antidepressant/sedative/dream inducer that plugs into the delta receptors (the same receptors in your brain that booze and oxicodone plug into). It still has the risk of dependency if you don't know moderation, but its has no documented cases of death or overdose. The Kratom tree grows in south asian countries like Burma and Thailand. You can find it online for decent prices (I would post some but I don't know rollitup's policy on that whole thing)


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Nov 20, 2011)

Might want to stock up on the Kratom if that is your thing. DEA's might try to ban it, they are already lying about it's effects.
http://www.phoenixnewtimes.com/2011-08-04/news/kratom-some-say-the-latest-legal-drug-is-a-harmless-herbal-tonic-the-dea-says-it-s-far-more-sinister/


> The U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration's Office of Diversion Control lists kratom as a "Drug and Chemical of Concern" and says there's no legitimate medical use for kratom in the United States. A DEA report issued in December 2010 says pharmacology studies show that kratom has "opioid-like activity in animals," reducing pain, producing "sedative and euphoric effects," and a host of side effects including nausea, constipation, loss of appetite, and even "psychotic symptoms" in "kratom addicts," including "hallucinations, delusion, and confusion."
> 
> Dr. Frank LoVecchio, co-medical director of the Banner Good Samaritan Poison & Drug Information Center based here in Arizona, says he's treated five patients who used kratom and hasn't seen any terrible side effects.
> 
> "For every one or two patients I see that come in, there are probably dozens who do it and don't get into trouble," LoVecchio says. "In the few cases I've seen, it doesn't cause crazy symptoms. People get a little sleepy. I'm not sure what would happen if somebody OD'd." (To date, there's never been a reported fatal overdose of kratom.)


I was quite skeptical of poppy seed tea but I have tried mostly because of the site below. It's worth noting that the kid probably had a habit outside seeds and was using a legendary amount of seeds. Just don't drink your dose in one go. Drink a bit, wait, drink more, rinse repeat until desired dose. Oh yes and include the standard disclaimer about addictiveness and all that jazz.
http://poppyseedtea.com/


> The morphine content in poppy seeds can vary enormously (see link at the bottom of this page), depending on many factors: the exact type of seeds, the harvesting time, how well they are washed, and others. Poppy seeds sold in bulk in supermarkets are not controlled for the amount of opiates in them, but rather for their flavor and appearance, as they are meant to be used for baking. The inside of the seeds themselves does not contain opiates, but residual amounts are passed onto them from the pods during the collection process. When you make an infusion from these seeds, there is no telling how much opiates your solution will contain. You are truly playing a potentially deadly game of Russian roulette.


I suspect that minor amounts of opium are present on the outside of the poppy seeds are a result of them drilling the pods to get at the seeds. The best seeds also have a liberal amount of plant matter in them (means they have been poorly washed.) I have only tried it on three people (myself included, all of us have varying tolerances to opiates but none are chronic users) however soaking at least 400g of seeds in water for at least a half hour does seem to produce an effect beyond mere placebo. That said I have not yet had the good sense to get a piss test after consuming it to detect metabolites (will have to remedy that next time with a home thin-layer chromatography test kit). With a two litter pop bottle, more then 3/4th full of seeds, I can get a decent high (or knock out a bad migraine and get sleep that night) and even some nice waking dreams if the seeds have been quite poorly washed. 

My advice to the anyone wanting to do an extraction proper is get a shitload of poppy seeds. They aren't watched so getting at least 10kg should not be a problem. The bulk seeds tend to be "dirtier" and cheaper. Finally try to get seeds from an opium producing country. Many of them just sell the seeds on as food and despite efforts to sterilize them a few will usually make it out of the process viable so if it doesn't work at least you can grow some poppies (expect only a few hits of O per harvest.)


----------

